# Dog obsessed by scent, how can i help him?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

Ollie is a 5 year old show type cocker spaniel. He is obsessed by scent and constantly has his nose on the ground tracking fox, rabbit and cat scents. This is great as its what he loves and his natural instinct. However once he's got a scent, he's deaf to any command and goes into a trance. This means no off lead walks. He also squeals sometimes whilst on a scent, which is embarrassing when you're walking down the street.

I love to see a dog tracking a scent and enjoying himself but how do I gain control whilst he's doing it and how can I provide suitable outlets for his scent need instead of doing it in road walks? Also in the garden, he goes bonkers for scents, barking and squealing. How do we control this whilst still allowing him to scent?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Hi
> 
> Ollie is a 5 year old show type cocker spaniel. He is obsessed by scent and constantly has his nose on the ground tracking fox, rabbit and cat scents. This is great as its what he loves and his natural instinct. However once he's got a scent, he's deaf to any command and goes into a trance. This means no off lead walks. He also squeals sometimes whilst on a scent, which is embarrassing when you're walking down the street.
> 
> I love to see a dog tracking a scent and enjoying himself but how do I gain control whilst he's doing it and how can I provide suitable outlets for his scent need instead of doing it in road walks? Also in the garden, he goes bonkers for scents, barking and squealing. How do we control this whilst still allowing him to scent?


Hello!

Has Ollie always done this from a young age or is he a rehome?

You can get dummies that you can buy scent spray/liquid for and use that to train him fetch and bring back to you so you are more in control, just an idea, I am not experienced with spaniels. I have a lab who is always looking to scavenge but I use a clicker to get his attention then give him a very tasty treat


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I am sure you researched the breed before you got him and understood that CS are very scent orientated, that is what made them good at their job.

Luckly there are LOTS of things you can do to harness this aptitude to make both his and your life less stressful and more enjoyable.

Welcome to Talking Dogs Scentwork

Books

Anne Lill Kvam The Canine Kingdom of Scent
Martina Nau	Snooping Around
Pam McKinnon	Talking Dogs Scentwork; The Manual
Roy Hunter	Fun Nosework for Dogs
? Smellorama

Roy's book (available from Positive Animal Solutions) has LOADS of stuff to do


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you. I'll get some books on it. He's been like this from a pup but seems to have got more obsessed recently. Maybe there are more foxes out this time of year?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Thank you. I'll get some books on it. He's been like this from a pup but seems to have got more obsessed recently. Maybe there are more foxes out this time of year?


Breeding season for foxes starts soon, all the youngsters are nomads at the mo


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

How do I gain control once he's got a scent or do I have to just wait until he finds the end of the trail? And how do I stop the squealing?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you take a look at some of the books suggested by smokeybear then I think you will find these very useful.

I don't understand why you seem to post the same question yet do not take peoples advice on board :huh:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've bought smellorama and its good. It's scenting games however I don't know how it relates to a walk. Ollie would rather track fox scent on a walk than a treat scent or toy scent. I do not have an issue with Ollie tracking in the woods as he loves it but I just want some more control, that I can call him off the scent when needed and get some focus from him.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I also have a scent-obsessed dog (1/2 cocker) and scentwork is the best thing I have ever done with him - it is something we both love, and gives a structured way for him to harness his natural behaviour, with the added bonus of me actually working with him, rather than trying to fight against him and drag him away. 

Other than actual scentwork sessions, one of the things I did with my dog was put sniffing on cue while out on walks (as he would happily wander along with his nose on the ground not paying any attention to me whatsoever). It is the easiest thing I have ever taught him  and means I can use sniffing as a reward for when he has been paying attention to me.
There is no reason why the scent of a fox should be any more rewarding than any other scent - especially as sniffing for food or a scented toy has the end result of the dog getting a reward and lots of praise. He is not perfect (mainly because I am a rubbish trainer) but he is much better than he used to be - and I am getting better at catching him early enough to be able to redirect him.


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

He doesn't come back when his got his scent trail because he hasn't been trained to! I found this with our PRT who is heavily into tracking scents. If I let him off and he got a scent... cya! 

Basically it also comes to the scent being more exciting than you! 

2 things that will help a lot but first.... don't bother buying animal scents, if he doesn't come back what difference is it going to make? Have fun with scent work and dummies but you must master the basics because you'll have a Fenton moment. 

1. You need super rewards, not packets if gravy bones or generic treats... you want meat! Go buy some cheap cooked chicken or Ham roll, anything that's cheap and yummy to a dog. Open it and get it out in front of him but do not use your recall word/signal/whistle. Wait until his drooling for it, casually walk away behind him and use your recall word. If he comes give him a big helping by breaking bits off over 20 seconds. Do this daily several times in row if you can. 

2. give him a nice stinky bone or tripe stick, call him and give him his nice treat.... when he is well into enjoying it at first stand near him and use your recall and give him a nice bit of meat. After he does it with ease go in adjoing rooms. Rinse and repeat. 

I learnt not to call him off a scent unless this is mastered in door, garden and in quiet areas out and about as it will not work! it's a good idea to build up distractions too uses his not too bothered. 

I have my dummy coming this week so hopefully should be getting him to retrieve with a soft mouth and not rip the he'll out of it.... got a feeling I'm gonna need a few to start with! 

p.s If it doesn't work then do not use the recall again, just jump around like a nutter until he comes and still give him a treat.

edit: damp phone autocorrect


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dimwit said:


> I also have a scent-obsessed dog (1/2 cocker) and scentwork is the best thing I have ever done with him - it is something we both love, and gives a structured way for him to harness his natural behaviour, with the added bonus of me actually working with him, rather than trying to fight against him and drag him away.
> 
> Other than actual scentwork sessions, one of the things I did with my dog was put sniffing on cue while out on walks (as he would happily wander along with his nose on the ground not paying any attention to me whatsoever). It is the easiest thing I have ever taught him  and means I can use sniffing as a reward for when he has been paying attention to me.
> There is no reason why the scent of a fox should be any more rewarding than any other scent - especially as sniffing for food or a scented toy has the end result of the dog getting a reward and lots of praise. He is not perfect (mainly because I am a rubbish trainer) but he is much better than he used to be - and I am getting better at catching him early enough to be able to redirect him.





Jack Russell Terrorist said:


> He doesn't come back when his got his scent trail because he hasn't been trained to! I found this with our PRT who is heavily into tracking scents. If I let him off and he got a scent... cya!
> 
> Basically it also comes to the scent being more exciting than you!
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your ideas and suggestions. I'll definitely give them a go.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I've bought smellorama and its good. It's scenting games however I don't know how it relates to a walk. Ollie would rather track fox scent on a walk than a treat scent or toy scent. I do not have an issue with Ollie tracking in the woods as he loves it but I just want some more control, that I can call him off the scent when needed and get some focus from him.


I didn't just mean about the books, it's just that for several years now you seem to ask the same question (as I did regarding Roxy & her recall!) & I wondered whether you ever did go & see a gun dog trainer so can learn how to manage this behaviour.

If you meet the right trainer who can assess you & Ollie it will make your walks much more enjoyable & you may be able to work him offlead as you will keep him busy rather than just letting him do his own thing.

The fact that he seems to find tracking/scenting so rewarding is such a great starting point as you know what motivates him, you just need to learn how to manage this


----------

